# Forum > News > Help & Support > Report Bugs >  Unable to donate

## StarSh1ne

I'm trying to donate but I'm getting the following error:

The transaction has been declined because of an AVS mismatch. The address provided does not match billing address of cardholder. (27)

At first I thought it was me typing wrong address that differs from my credit card address, but this seems to be coming from OwnedCore website.
I can't use PayPal because of their horrible system that locked my credit card out a long time ago and the option to pay without an paypal account isn't available.

So what can i do ?

----------


## TheFreak

Send Kurios or JD a private message, they should be able to assist you.

----------


## Ket

You must make sure the address your are entering for your credit card matches the address that is with your bank. It may be an older address of yours.

----------


## StarSh1ne

Yea I'm sure I didn't made any mistakes looking at the adress on my BIC. I even try stuff like typing my old adress or switching between first and last name.

----------


## StarSh1ne

Standard Transaction Security Settings

Can I know how you set the AVS system in order to detect what is going wrong ?

I'm from outside the US btw.

----------


## ProfitM

I also just donated. But got the same problem, but the money was drawn from my creditcard tho... how can i solve this?

----------


## StarSh1ne

Ok, it's fixed I just get through a lon and painful process to get my Paypal account back on track !

----------


## Ugabuga8

I have similar problem, sent a PM to Ket few days ago still yet to get the response.

----------


## mnogodobaracc

i tried also to donate, and I keep getting error "This transaction has been declined. (2)" even tho I have funds, and I called my bank, but they said they never got request from "https://secure.authorize.net", anyone encountering similar issues, and how to get past it, because there's no paypal in my country. :/


Can I send to some of admins via Moneybookers or something similar?

----------


## Ugabuga8

I guess it will take a week or more to answer a simple question?

----------


## Ugabuga8

Seriously dafuk is going on? If it's possible, I'd like to get an answer from mod/admin/owner what the heck is going on? How can a transaction still have a "Pending" status? Can't you get authorize.net move their butts?

----------

